# under the dog house



## Zookeep (Sep 22, 2011)

after a few weeks and some feeding I went in and found the queen (didnt see her in that big removal) and brood pattern in very good


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Zookeep said:


> after a few weeks and some feeding I went in and found the queen (didnt see her in that big removal) and brood pattern in very good


Awesome cut out Zookeep. That queen is a beauty! With that many bees did they get at all pissy?
Colino


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Now thats a hive!!! Great population!! That Queen is something else! Pretty and prolific!! I'm courious too. Very defensive??


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Reminds me of my younger (now age 24) daughter's first sting...from a yellow jacket, at age 4. She had stepped out to the patio barefooted and stepped on a YJ. It made her mad and there were other YJs nearby, so she tracked them to their nest under the dog house. She started throwing dirt clods at the entrance and got stung again, on the cheek, then ran in demanding I kill "those bad bees". 1 can of Raid later, she was happy. She wasn't worried about her stings, but now as an adult she is very reluctant to go near my bees and watch me work.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Awesome removal and the bees look quite numerous. Purdy queen.


----------



## Zookeep (Sep 22, 2011)

actually they are very calm, when I went in for the 1st inspection I forgot my smoker at the house so went in anyways and only had 1 mad bee, few head butts but other then that great hive.


----------

